# Open Yard Hollusion



## Scarab (Oct 11, 2016)

I want to create a Hollusion in my yard. Actually, in the middle of my yard where there is nothing to anchor the sides and top and bottom of the Hollusion material. 

My questions is:
Has anyone done this successfully?
What did you use as a framing material that was strong enough to hold the Hollusion material tight and thin enough to not disrupt the illusion of a free floating apparition (or whatever you choose to project) in your open yard?

Thanks in advance for ideas!

Scarab


----------



## Saarkin (Aug 1, 2019)

I'm trying to figure this out for myself this year. I have had to adjust my original plans on placement to ensure I can set the projector in such a way as to angle the bleed through off to somewhere unseen. As for the framing I'm debating building a wooden frame and covering the wooden portions in black fabric to hide it. Then simply staple the fabric to the wood frame. But this may change.


----------



## Scarab (Oct 11, 2016)

The AtmosFX Hollusion material is 9'x5.5'. That's a big frame to try and keep thin and unseen. Not sure what the strongest, thinnest, paintable (matte black) material is to make that frame.

Scarab


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

personally i have 2 of the Atmosx "curtains" they sent me,,they r very cheap and not very sturdy,,try a shower curtain ...thats what i used last year..much better results


----------



## jt21228 (Aug 26, 2018)

I found a wedding arch at goodwill last week for 2.50. It is 5ft wide 8ft tall and has lights all around. I plan on putting it in the middle of graveyard scene. Stretching the atmosfx hollusion material across the arch and projecting the atmosfx skeletons or maybe the witch. I put it together to see how it looks and was surprised at how wide it was. did not look as wide as it is

Here is a picture of what it looks like (less the flowers)


----------



## Scarab (Oct 11, 2016)

Yeah, but the the whole point is I want an open yard scene. That means no visible frame.

Hummmmmmmm.....what about fishing line? It would still need support poles but they could be way further apart and unnoticeable as what's holding the fishing line tight. It would need to be reasonably strong line though but would definitely be far more hidden than a wooden or metal frame.

How to keep the Hollusion material tight though?

Scarab


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Thin cable is just about invisible at night. If you have a way to stretch it between two points, it will support the material and then just weight or stake the bottom corners.


----------



## Lruckman (Aug 1, 2019)

I was thinking of doing the same thing this year. I was playing around with hanging it like a volleyball net, two pools on either side, some kind of wire.


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

Saarkin said:


> I'm trying to figure this out for myself this year. I have had to adjust my original plans on placement to ensure I can set the projector in such a way as to angle the bleed through off to somewhere unseen. As for the framing I'm debating building a wooden frame and covering the wooden portions in black fabric to hide it. Then simply staple the fabric to the wood frame. But this may change.



I got the tip from someone on here. But if you put fire and ice lights behind the projection material it cancels the projection light out. The color of the lights do not matter. I did it last year it worked perfectly. The projector is in front and as you can see there is no spotlight on my fence. I added 2 blue fire and ice lights behind it.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Would be cool if it could be projected onto fog.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

One way, that is for us prohibitively expensive, but used with great effect at the Davis Graveyard across the river from us is to create a screen that is much, much bigger than where the image is displayed. So, the screen which may be thirty feet wide and attached to supports is put into the display, but the image is only 12 feet wide. That creates the illusion of no borders on the image, because you don't see them far off to the side where you're not really looking for them. You further break up the screen image by layering other objects in front of it. In the Davis Graveyard there is an entire graveyard in front of the wandering spirits in the background.


----------



## Syrkres (Aug 4, 2018)

I purchased the AtmosFX Hollusion materia , but it was too small for my picture window (should really measure things before ordering).

In any case I ended up using a white sheet, which worked fine at night. I would like to try to find better material, but haven't been able to so far.

EDIT: DId just find this: https://www.carlofet.com/projector-...rojection-film-projector-screen-material.html - though seems expensive.


----------



## fallex (Jul 29, 2017)

I've been experimenting with various ways of doing this in my yard the past 2 years with varying levels of success. The best way I find to pull this off, is to disguise the bracing with some other type of prop. For example last year I made 2 large (8ft high) scary trees from large sonotube. The inside was braced with 2x2 posts, mounted on a 3/4in plywood platform. It was enough to pull the hollusion material tight enough, while preventing the wind from blowing it over.

My problem is ambient street lighting. It really kills your effect, but unfortunately there isn't much I can do about it so I live with the fact that I can only pull this effect of with some degree of success.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Since some mention is being made of what would be the best fabric to use in the display, I'm putting in this link that we found really helpful. It goes into some detail about fabrics that often get used as rear projection screens and the advantages and disadvantages of all of them. Definitely worth a view.


----------



## Saarkin (Aug 1, 2019)

Has anyone ever had any malfunctions where the weather has torn your fabric?


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

I purchased from Hobby Lobby last year a chiffon material. A light gray, I will have to check the exact color. I bought 5 yards for about $20 plus tax. Used a coupon. I do wish I had gone one shade darker though. I used it outside plus inside. It worked pretty good. Same as fallex I have a big street light right in front of my house which doesnt help I've watched youtube videos of people who have the Atmosfx one and you can still see the material. Here are some pics of what it looked like.


----------



## Richmon (Oct 9, 2014)

I made a frame for mine using 1/2 inch metal electrical conduit. Once I had it place I painted it black. Then stretched the cloth around the sides and top. Then put some weights on the bottom to keep it stretched tight.


----------



## Richmon (Oct 9, 2014)

Working from my phone so hopefully it comes out ok


----------



## Ken F (Oct 20, 2011)

I tried using a pvc frame which was ok but not great, then I made one out of metal conduit and that worked great


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

Richmon said:


> View attachment 715718
> View attachment 715718
> Working from my phone so hopefully it comes out ok


That looks pretty dang good. Were you able to have the hollusion closer to the ground ? What material did you use ?


----------



## MonkeyThumbs (Jun 4, 2019)

I've done several free-standing outdoor projection screens now, including a GIANT one at our last Haunted Trails at Oscar Scherer State Park. (www.halloweenhauntedtrails.com) I've used PVC (too flexible in the wind), timber bamboo poles anchored into the ground with rebar (worked really well and can be set far away from screen area so you don't see them) and also used heavy duty fishing line to anchor to distant trees (used this method for the giant screen)  The fishing line trick worked great though you have to use ping pong balls or something in the corners to keep it from tearing. 

For the giant screen, I actually scored a huge amount of free screening material that people here in Florida use to screen their pool cages or lanais. They throw away the old stuff so you can get oodles of the stuff for free. In other areas, you may want to try contacting companies that do window/porch screening to see if you can get some for free. Fabric types that also work great, organza and tulle. (50% coupon at Joann's goes a long way) or window sheer curtains on sale. You can glue window screen material together with a glue gun (hella time consuming), but the seam disappears pretty well in the dark. 

Best of luck!


----------



## ChickenBoy (Jul 14, 2017)

I've used the AtmosFX Hollusion material for several years now. I have one outside for month at a time for at least four years now. Last year we used one on the gate and one on a PVC black frame in the middle of a dark section of our front yard. You can see in the video the gate and at the end of the video a Skull that is the second screen. 



 The material is actually very durable. On the PVC, we use TARP clips with Zip ties every four to six inches. You also want to make sure you tie down your frame. It will take off like a kite. On the Gate which is wood, we just use the thumbtacks that came with it. We also use the Projector material both the cloth and plastic like material. We have tried other material such as shower curtains and not have had as great of an effect. Take a look 



 We use the Screen material for the TV. It is not as transparent as the Hollusion material. Hope this helps.


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

ChickenBoy said:


> I've used the AtmosFX Hollusion material for several years now. I have one outside for month at a time for at least four years now. Last year we used one on the gate and one on a PVC black frame in the middle of a dark section of our front yard. You can see in the video the gate and at the end of the video a Skull that is the second screen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You wouldn't happen to have a daytime walk thru pics or videos do you ? Thats a pretty awesome setup. Did you build your own boo crew ?


----------



## Richmon (Oct 9, 2014)

debbiedowner67 said:


> That looks pretty dang good. Were you able to have the hollusion closer to the ground ? What material did you use ?


I used the Atmosfx Hollusion material. It stretches a bit when you put some weight on the bottom. To keep it close to the ground I just cut the metal uprights to about 6' above the ground. 

Also, to keep it secured in the ground, I bought some 3/4" metal electrical conduit and cut it to about 3ft. I pounded this into the ground about a foot or so and then removed it to clean out the dirt. After that I put it back in the ground Use a block on the conduit if the ground is hard so you don't bend it. Then all you have to do is slide the 1/2" conduit into the 3/4" conduit and it stays pretty secure. Plus it makes putting up at the last minute pretty easy.


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

Richmon said:


> I used the Atmosfx Hollusion material. It stretches a bit when you put some weight on the bottom. To keep it close to the ground I just cut the metal uprights to about 6' above the ground.
> 
> Also, to keep it secured in the ground, I bought some 3/4" metal electrical conduit and cut it to about 3ft. I pounded this into the ground about a foot or so and then removed it to clean out the dirt. After that I put it back in the ground Use a block on the conduit if the ground is hard so you don't bend it. Then all you have to do is slide the 1/2" conduit into the 3/4" conduit and it stays pretty secure. Plus it makes putting up at the last minute pretty easy.




Mine was maybe a couple of inches above the ground but I could not get it to look like the Atmos video where it looked like they were coming out of the ground itself. Were you able to accomplish that ? How did you position your projector ? And was it a short throw projector ?


----------



## Mp530 (Aug 8, 2019)

Your whole setup is amazing!


----------



## ChickenBoy (Jul 14, 2017)

debbiedowner67 said:


> You wouldn't happen to have a daytime walk thru pics or videos do you ? Thats a pretty awesome setup. Did you build your own boo crew ?


No but will make sure we get some daytime this year. We really did setup same day, took my own kid door to door while my neighbors watched my yard and then took it down at mid night. We used the 3dForm and tied them with black string to a hedge to keep them level.


----------



## ChickenBoy (Jul 14, 2017)

ChickenBoy said:


> No but will make sure we get some daytime this year. We really did setup same day, took my own kid door to door while my neighbors watched my yard and then took it down at mid night. We used the 3dForm and tied them with black string to a hedge to keep them level.


Correction, the gate and pumpkins had been up for a month. Tombstones, skull and witch hut went up same day. I was reminded by my boss. All I know it was a blur of excitement.


----------



## Richmon (Oct 9, 2014)

debbiedowner67 said:


> Mine was maybe a couple of inches above the ground but I could not get it to look like the Atmos video where it looked like they were coming out of the ground itself. Were you able to accomplish that ? How did you position your projector ? And was it a short throw projector ?


I didn't need to keep mine that low because the screen was behind the fence. So nobody really noticed.


----------



## rusty2926 (Sep 13, 2014)

Scarab said:


> I want to create a Hollusion in my yard. Actually, in the middle of my yard where there is nothing to anchor the sides and top and bottom of the Hollusion material.
> 
> My questions is:
> Has anyone done this successfully?
> ...


I wish I still had the picture, I do a cemetary scene in my yard and the gateway into the cemetary was perfect to hold the material so I could back project and evil spectre of Death rising from the ground. The frame work is buried into the ground and holds up well in different types of weather.


----------



## hudtechllc (Jul 18, 2013)

Scarab said:


> I want to create a Hollusion in my yard. Actually, in the middle of my yard where there is nothing to anchor the sides and top and bottom of the Hollusion material.
> 
> My questions is:
> Has anyone done this successfully?
> ...


How about building a facade wall. I understand that you want a clear look but you need to hide the projector. So build the wall as far back as possible so the projection image is as big as you want it. Hide the projector behind the wall. Then, out of the top of the wall go up 4 to 5 foot with electrical metal conduit then use a 45 or 90 elbow. Then add the vertical piece of conduit so the screen is the right distance away. Then use fish line to tie the screen to the conduit and use heave[y duty stakes in the ground to make it tight. The conduit will be about 12 feet off the ground and the color is grey and much small diameter than PVC. (Because for the height and the smaller size of the conduit and the color it should not be so visible) If conduit starts to bend buy a larger diameter pipe and stick a small diameter inside the larger piece. Make sure the wall is stable use sand bags or blocks so the wall does not move


----------



## Saarkin (Aug 1, 2019)

If you weren't going to build an entire frame and instead use pole spread out with it strung between them what would you use for the poles?


----------



## hudtechllc (Jul 18, 2013)

I would still use the metal conduit . They come in 10 ft sections with fittings. Use 1 inch conduit and slide in a piece 1/2 inch inside of it. Check it at the store for right fit. Buy a stick of rerod used for concrete that fits into the the small piece of conduit. Cut the rerod in half and pound it in the ground halfway then slip both pieces of conduit over it. This should hold the base. The problem is keeping the width of the top the right size. You can use heavy duty fish to to tie it back to the house. If the house is to far you can tie them to the ground like a tent (Trip Hazard) You may still need a piece of conduit between the upper part of the conduit to keep the shape. Post pics when done.


----------



## Saarkin (Aug 1, 2019)

What is the point of putting a 1/2 inside of the 1 inch? Just to strengthen it?


----------



## hudtechllc (Jul 18, 2013)

It makes the conduit twice as thick and it will not bend as much. You can try it with out it at first. Also if you need the cross member to keep the shape on the top use the small conduit to keep the shape. Try and get a tight fit of the piece you slide together for less slop. Good luck


----------



## Saarkin (Aug 1, 2019)

That makes sense thanks! I'll try to get some pics up if I can pull it off lol.


----------



## hudtechllc (Jul 18, 2013)

I was think about the top of the frame and the cross support. You could use 1/4 inch thread rod. Nice and small easy to install


----------



## Scarab (Oct 11, 2016)

The Hollusion material is 9' wide by 5.5'. I would want the "stakes" to be at least 20' apart to create the illusion of being no frame. 

Scarab


----------



## JCO (Dec 4, 2013)

Scarab said:


> The Hollusion material is 9' wide by 5.5'. I would want the "stakes" to be at least 20' apart to create the illusion of being no frame.
> 
> Scarab


This is the only stuff I know that comes that big, and I can't vouch for the picture quality so talk to them first.









Outdoor Projection Screens - Mosquito Curtains


Hang From Any Overhead Surface. Easy To Hang or Remove. Marine-grade Materials made to Get Wet, Washable & Folds Like A Blanket. Any Size. 16ft x 9ft = $300




www.mosquitocurtains.com


----------



## Scarab (Oct 11, 2016)

No, what I meant is the post will be 20' apart but I'll have the 9' hollusion material in the center of that 20' space. So there will be 5.5' space between the material and the post on each side.

Scarab


----------



## Kikikins (Aug 10, 2019)

Last year I tried many different materials and I found the best was just regular black matte screen that you would have in a window or screen door. You could see it during the day but nothing at night. I didn't have mine in the wife open but I clipped it to a metal bar and then let it just hang down to the ground. If it was windy I pegged the bottom into the ground with tent pegs and it worked. With screen being thick it doesnt wrinkle and it looked pretty good.


----------



## Cashmaster23 (Aug 17, 2017)

christmascandy1 said:


> personally i have 2 of the Atmosx "curtains" they sent me,,they r very cheap and not very sturdy,,try a shower curtain ...thats what i used last year..much better results


So what type of shower curtain did you use? Was it clear or what type?


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

Cashmaster23 said:


> So what type of shower curtain did you use? Was it clear or what type?


walmart white, not frosted, shower curtain ... they're the cheapest that they carry ... perfect for rear projection  

amk


----------



## Cashmaster23 (Aug 17, 2017)

annamarykahn said:


> walmart white, not frosted, shower curtain ... they're the cheapest that they carry ... perfect for rear projection
> 
> amk


Did you use vinyl or cloth?
Thanks!
Eric S.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

vinyl shower curtain liner

amk


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

one year I tried this.








Outdoor Projection Screens - Mosquito Curtains


Hang From Any Overhead Surface. Easy To Hang or Remove. Marine-grade Materials made to Get Wet, Washable & Folds Like A Blanket. Any Size. 16ft x 9ft = $300




www.mosquitocurtains.com





I basically used 2 - 1inch x 2inch lengths of wood painted black on either side with regular string to anchor it. One Side I had a tree that really helped secure it.. It was obvious a screen was there, but still pretty cool


----------



## talonrazor (Oct 17, 2015)

2 Shepherd's hooks with the material stretched between them. You could disguise the hooks as trees or something.


----------

